# Pet Skunk?



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been recently been thinking about getting a pet skunk but Im unsure how to go about doing this. I did a little research a while ago but nothing major. How would I go about getting one?

I already have my hedgehog so thats good enough for now but i want to get a skunk in the future. Any advice?

Thank you.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

According to this: http://skunkhaven.net/StatesForm.htm Skunks are illegal to own in Ontario. (Scroll down to the bottom of the page to view areas in Canada)

But if you find a way around that, I'd suggest you read up on everything you can, here's a good place to start! http://skunkhaven.net/index.htm#Projects Scroll to about the middle of the page and there are links to care and such. Here's another http://www.skunk-info.org/petcare/petcare.htm

I hope this helps! Just make sure you do tons and tons and tons of research!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, do LOTS of research first! There are great yahoo groups on skunk care that I'd recommend joining. Make sure you can handle their complicated diet and vet bills. They're prone to a lot of problems, and you have the challenge of finding a vet that will give safe versions of vaccines, etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no clue if they are legal or not in Ontario. It seems to depend on what you read. 

There is one living under my deck you are welcome to. He or she is gorgeous. :lol:


----------



## missy (Jan 24, 2012)

Pet skunks are only allowed in I think 16 or 18 states. I had a skunk when I was a kid. It was a wild baby that the mom died. There was 4 babies and only one lived. It was the best pet, pretty much like a cat. It never tried to spray,except the neighbors dog that scared her. I have a friend that has a brown skunk, very sweet. If it is legal in your state than you can find a breeder online.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally, I've seen too many skunks in wildlife centers and the like that have ended up there because they were kept as pets and the owner couldn't handle it. I wouldn't suggest a skunk as a pet, but the choice is ultimately up to you. But, a few things to consider:

They haven't been kept and bred as exotic pets for long enough to be considered 'domesticated'. Even those bought from breeders and handled by humans from the beginning should be considered wild animals. It doesn't mean they're necessarily going to be destructive, aggressive, territorial, or the various other traits that can be seen in wild animals kept as pets, but the chance is there. The point is that they're unpredictable; they tend to be stubborn and headstrong. They're extremely curious (comparable in that regard to ferrets) and will get into things, knock things over, and also steal things - to use for toys/bedding or to bury/hide somewhere.

They are definitely a high maintenance pet because of specific diet requirements and because they need quite a lot of attention/socialization. They require at least several hours of direct interaction per day (much like foxes). They have sharp teeth and fairly long canines; if I remember correctly, cuddling can be done bare-handed, but any playing should be with gloves or with indirect touching, like a stuffed animal/toy, because they bite while playing, and the bites can do real damage. It's also very difficult to find vets with skunk knowledge, and the limited overall knowledge about them means expensive pet bills also.

When obtained from a breeder or pet store, baby skunks have their scent glands surgically removed at around 4 weeks of age. Baby skunks are weaned at around 8 weeks of age; a little earlier in pet situations because of human interference, maybe 6-7 weeks. The point being that they're subjected to surgery before they've even stopped nursing from their mother. (The removal of scent glands from skunks, other than for medical-related reasons, was outlawed in the UK because it's considered unethical.)

As far as I know, in the US the legality varies by state, but breeders need a permit. Unless it's changed recently, they're illegal to breed in Canada but can be owned; they have to be obtained from a US breeder with a permit, go through vet checks and quarantine, etc.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive also wanted a pet skunk! If it's legal where you live and you do lots of research and dedicate yourself to it for the rest of its life then why not? I have heard they are great pets if you have the time and funds to give him or her what it needs. If you get one I'll be so envious! lol


----------

